# Friday Night Ride To Whitstable. 19th Aug 2016



## Trickedem (31 Jul 2016)

I am pleased to announce that booking is now open for the Friday Night Ride to Whitstable on 19th August.This is a wonderful ride following the Thames from Tower Bridge to the delightful seaside town of Whitstable, passing iconic sites such as the Cutty Sark in Greenwich, The Royal Arsenal in Woolwich, The Historic Dockyard in Chatham, where HMS Victory was built and the North Kent marshes, one of the most important natural wetlands in northern Europe.
After the success of moving the start point to Tower Bridge for our April ride, we are going to repeat this and the meeting will be outside the entrance to Potters Fields on Tooley Street, near Tower Bridge
There will be a half way refreshment stop at Strood, where rolls, hot drinks and home made cakes will be available. We will then ride through the dawn to finish at the Waterfront café to the East of Whitstable, where riders will be able to have a well deserved cooked breakfast and even a beer or two if that takes their fancy.
To take part in the ride you will need to register here: Whitstable Ride Registration

The ride will start at midnight, but please aim to arrive by 11.40pm so you can be checked in and we can have a safety brief.
This is a relatively flat ride of about 70 miles, with just a few steep hills to get you out of the saddle.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

Form done. Will be combining this one with a nice relaxing night out in London. If one's idea of nice and relaxing is Ministry at the Forum  Had booked a room for the night at the LSE Bankside in anticipation of this.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

Agreed with @User13710 , though Tooley Street works very nicely for me and anyone else coming in from Waterloo (or London Bridge, obv) for everyone else it's a bit different.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> It's a bit of a pain.


Yup. Thinks of the one-way system round Victoria. Tries not to. Fails.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2016)

StuAff said:


> Yup. Thinks of the one-way system round Victoria. Tries not to. Fails.


Hoof it?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2016)

wassa plan for september?

I plan to be unemployed by 15/9....


----------



## Trickedem (31 Jul 2016)

I'm not a dictator, so happy to listen to people's views on this. However leading a large group fom HPC takes a lot of time and individuals could do the same journey a lot quicker and meet at Tooley St


----------



## sagefly (31 Jul 2016)

Sorry Tim can't make this ride, a pity as it's one of my favs


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Fair enough. But the club has been setting off from Wellington Arch for years. And the other start location is a real pita for me, and some others I think.


Same here. Tooley Street is easier than the Arch for me, but not by much...And it doesn't have the sense of occasion.


----------



## newfhouse (31 Jul 2016)

I'm in. Always a great ride and the best halfway catering by a country mile.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

@Trickedem the comment on catering has reminded me to ask. Bread pudding please!


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jul 2016)

I'm in. And in other shocking news, I'm contemplating cycling back as well!


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'm in. And in other shocking news, I'm contemplating cycling back as well!


I'm planning to ride back as well, will have time to kill until check-in at the digs.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Jul 2016)

third in succession that I can't make


----------



## mark st1 (31 Jul 2016)

Yes please not done this destination yet. And I am assured the ride back is a beaut so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr Orange (31 Jul 2016)

I'm in. Do tend to agree with StuAff. HPC is special.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Jul 2016)

Rest assured - the October FNRttC will start from Hyde Park Corner.


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Rest assured - the October FNRttC will start from Hyde Park Corner.


That ride might be worth a punt....


----------



## Mark Grant (31 Jul 2016)

I like the Whitstable ride but I'll be in the South of France. 
Still, have a good ride.


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Aug 2016)

In for this form done


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2016)

Mark Grant said:


> I like the Whitstable ride but I'll be in the South of France.
> Still, have a good ride.


You could ride to the south of France via Whitstable. That would be a proper FNRttC.


----------



## rb58 (1 Aug 2016)

Form submitted.


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Aug 2016)

Form submitted.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> Form submitted.


There will be Victoria Sponge!


----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> @Trickedem the comment on catering has reminded me to ask. Bread pudding please!


There will be bread pudding too


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Aug 2016)

Trickedem said:


> There will be Victoria Sponge!



*Adds reminder to diary to pack container for extra Victoria sponge slices*


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Aug 2016)

Arse .... Am working in Egypt....


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Arse .... Am working in Egypt....




Poor excuse


----------



## martint235 (3 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Arse .... Am working in Egypt....





ianrauk said:


> Poor excuse


Arse. Am protecting the borders.


----------



## Trickedem (3 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> Arse. Am protecting the borders.


According to the Daily Mail, nobody is. Could you sneak off?


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Aug 2016)

Arse. Am in Norway. 
Would it be the same if I did my own FNRttC? Same idea, different coast.....


----------



## TimO (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> You are spoiling him.


He's The Ambassador ?


----------



## Wobblers (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Arse





User said:


> Balls



Is there something you want to tell us - or are you just turning into Father Jack?


----------



## Wobblers (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Just pitching it at the level of my audience.



So you've managed to muster a substantial improvement to your usual faire at last? Well done!


----------



## AlexB (5 Aug 2016)

Signed up, but likewise, not enamoured of the new start point. I agree that getting from HPC can be a pain, but really not a fan of the London Bridge/Tower Bridge part of town.


----------



## Brains (6 Aug 2016)

Arse
I couldn't do the last one as I was in Norway
and I cant do this one as I've got a wedding 
When is the next one ?


----------



## User10571 (6 Aug 2016)

Brains said:


> Arse
> I couldn't do the last one as I was in Norway
> and I cant do this one as I've got a wedding
> When is the next one ?


Possibly (out of my jurisdiction - I'm just guessing) March / April / May of next year.
Maybe.
Really depends on the say-so of Tim......


----------



## Brains (6 Aug 2016)

User10571 said:


> Possibly (out of my jurisdiction - I'm just guessing) March / April / May of next year.
> Maybe.
> Really depends on the say-so of Tim......



if someone can give me a heads up, id appreciate it


----------



## r04DiE (7 Aug 2016)

Hmm, I fancy this but not sure family stuff might get in the way. Let me see...


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

Brains said:


> if someone can give me a heads up, id appreciate it


Dates will be set over the winter once all the ride leaders have discussed and agreed when they're available. Some rides get moved around later, depending on what our halfways stops have to say.

My estimate is we'll have a list posted in January.

@Brains suggest you sign up to our newsletter so you'll get notified as soon as possible.

http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/interesting-in-our-rides-heres-how-to.html


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2016)

Just looked and there are no more "classic" HPC to Coast rides after this one this year  I've messed up my diary commitments good and proper over the past few months. FNRttC to be given higher priority in 2017!

But back on topic - have a good time everyone!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2016)

Just to say............one of my regrets is that I didn't move the start from Hyde Park Corner. There's little shelter, no loos and no coffee, and, most importantly, it's not a particularly safe take-off. Now that Johnson's bike lane has stripped all the joy out of the run along the Embankment the case for a change is overwhelming. 

However....for future use. The Understudy bar on the South Bank is open until 2am and most Victoria trains allow one to change on to a Waterloo train at Clapham Junction. Just a thought.


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Aug 2016)

It's a good idea!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> Just to say............one of my regrets is that I didn't move the start from Hyde Park Corner. There's little shelter, no loos and no coffee, and, most importantly, _*it's not a particularly safe take-off.*_


I find it's normally the most stressful bit of the whole ride. I don't like it.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I find it's normally the most stressful bit of the whole ride. I don't like it.


You want to try getting 80 people to concentrate at the start and staring down taxi drivers, matey! It was a miracle there weren't skidmarks all the way down Constitution Hill

It only really worked well when Titus or his colleague was with us.

The ride along the bankside to Montague Close, and under London Bridge is lovely late at night. One is supposed to walk at the Oxo Tower, though


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Aug 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> You want to try getting 80 people to concentrate at the start and staring down taxi drivers, matey!


Oddly enough, no, I really, really don't want to try that. 

The KO for my first FNRttC was the Jubilee one to Whitstable which started on the S. bank. I do remember that, as it was a new thing, but I don't remember there being problems. The KO for a recent one this spring (Whitstable? can't remember) was from Tooley Street and although the meeting place left a bit to be desired in terms of space and shelter I don't remember the start at all which suggests it was painless.


----------



## TimO (10 Aug 2016)

I think finding any location with room to lean bikes against, shelter from inclement weather, and loos, which is convenient for all of the routes was probably an impossible dream.

HPC did have the benefit of being really easy to find, but does also suffer a bit from other cyclists passing through at speed, which has gotten worse with the Boris Bikes over the last few years.

It's fairly easy to be critical of locations like Tooley Street, but a lot harder to thing of locations which fulfil more of the criteria that Simon specified.

Pulling away from HPC for rides to the south is certainly "interesting", but as far as I know, it has generally worked surprisingly successfully.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Aug 2016)

I've always liked the launch from HPC. A blast of adrenaline at the start of a ride works wonders for me, but I quite understand why it might have been a bit less enjoyable for Simon. BTW, isn't he the person who stopped a huge speeding artic on Clapham Common purely by the power of his mighty will?


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I've always liked the launch from HPC. A blast of adrenaline at the start of a ride works wonders for me, but I quite understand why it might have been a bit less enjoyable for Simon. BTW, isn't he the person who stopped a huge speeding artic on Clapham Common purely by the power of his mighty will?


I think the headlights reflecting off the dazzling white knee bandage of righteousness played a part.


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Aug 2016)

"I think the headlights reflecting off the dazzling White Knee Bandage of Righteousness played a part."

Fixed that for you


----------



## iZaP (11 Aug 2016)

I will come along, just registered


----------



## srw (11 Aug 2016)

dellzeqq said:


> Johnson's bike lane has stripped all the joy out of the run along the Embankment.


That's a matter of opinion..... I rather like being able to tootle along the Embankment without stopping every couple of minutes for another red light.

In any case, there's a sign up in Parliament Square now - it's closed for resurfacing overnight for the next few weeks, so anyone coming from further West will need to find an alternative way round.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Aug 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I've always liked the launch from HPC. A blast of adrenaline at the start of a ride works wonders for me, but I quite understand why it might have been a bit less enjoyable for Simon. BTW, isn't he the person who stopped a huge speeding artic on Clapham Common purely by the power of his mighty will?




Having done three now, it's not so enjoyable for me either. And I messed up the Brighton one. Anyway, it's one of many things which will be discussed in the hibernation period.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Aug 2016)

Having just done a recce for the ride, the decision to start at Tooley Street is definitely the right one this time. The roadworks in Parliament Sq and from London Bridge into Tooley Street, mean that it would take a long time to get everyone from HPC. This also gives us a valuable time buffer, which we may need as there are lots of road works further down the route which means we will doing a different route through Gravesend. I just hope we are blessed with a tail wind like the one we've had tonight.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Aug 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> "I think the headlights reflecting off the dazzling White Knee Bandage of Righteousness played a part."
> 
> Fixed that for you


 There a few seconds before the lorry driver slammed on the brakes when The Body Bag of Righteousness flashed through my mind.


----------



## User10571 (12 Aug 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Having done three now, it's not so enjoyable for me either. And I messed up the Brighton one. Anyway, it's one of many things which will be discussed in the hibernation period.


I have to confess that every single time I did this, without exception, the 'start off as a group' thing was furthest from my mind.
The 'get yourself out of this f*ing dodgy situation, pronto' was at the forefront.
How all of those starts passed without incident, to this day amazes me.
Having said that, I've dealt with much, much worse on a regular basis.


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2016)

User said:


> My opinion is that I hate the bit just west of Blackfriars waiting on lights to cross over the proper road for grown-ups. I hate the bit where, heading east under London Bridge, you get a red light so motor traffic can turn left irrespective of whether or not anyone wants top. I hate the bit where, in order to cross Southwark Bridge, a person has to wait two phases. I hate the fact that there is no provision for my final right turn off the thing.
> Still, I am not the target market so mustn't grumble.


If you'd like me to provide the (very long) of annoying and badly phased lights on the pre-bike lane Embankment I'm more than happy to do so.

For every red light to allow traffic outside the bike lane to cross the bike lane there is, by definition, a red light allowing bikes on the bike lane to cross the other carriageways. Get your timing right (or lucky) and, like all lights, you can surf the green wave. And sailing past a three-mile traffic jam is always fun.

The road-crossing problem iirc, is caused by a long-standing barrier in the middle of the road, not by new construction connected with the bike lane. It annoyed me when I was walking around there yesterday lunchtime.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2016)

Is there, room for one more? Form completed, I've just got to work out how to get to Tooley Street, I'm not the most confident on my own in that there London.

Edit:

Just so I'm clear, is this the meeting point?


----------



## StuAff (12 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Is there, room for one more? Form completed, I've just got to work out how to get to Tooley Street, I'm not the most confident on my own in that there London.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Correct!


----------



## Trickedem (12 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Is there, room for one more? Form completed, I've just got to work out how to get to Tooley Street, I'm not the most confident on my own in that there London.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


No problem. Magicians always welcome.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Is there, room for one more? Form completed, I've just got to work out how to get to Tooley Street, I'm not the most confident on my own in that there London.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Do you arrive via Paddington @CarlP ?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Do you arrive via Paddington @CarlP ?



Possibly, but a might get a lift up to Chiswick and cycle in.


----------



## mark st1 (12 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Possibly, but a might get a lift up to Chiswick and cycle in.



Ok if you choose Paddington let me know as in not completely sure of the route to the meeting point either.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Ok if you choose Paddington let me know as in not completely sure of the route to the meeting point either.



OK, will do.


----------



## iZaP (16 Aug 2016)

If I get there intact, I'll be heading back towards Reigate if anyone is going that way, let me know!


----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2016)

We are going to be invoking a single price of £5 for refreshments due to unforseen circumstances affecting availability of volunteers. This is the average people pay anyway. Hot drinks, rolls and cakes will be included in the price. Thanks for your understanding.

I will be sending final details out by e-mail tomorrow and I look forward to seeing you all on Friday.


----------



## robjh (17 Aug 2016)

A late entry here @Trickedem .
Form sent in the hope that I'm not too late.
Rob.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2016)

robjh said:


> A late entry here @Trickedem .
> Form sent in the hope that I'm not too late.
> Rob.


No problem, I will include you on the final email tonight


----------



## StuAff (17 Aug 2016)

Trickedem said:


> *We are going to be invoking a single price of £5 for refreshments due to unforseen circumstances affecting availability of volunteers.* This is the average people pay anyway. Hot drinks, rolls and cakes will be included in the price. Thanks for your understanding.
> 
> I will be sending final details out by e-mail tomorrow and I look forward to seeing you all on Friday.


I'll just bung them a tenner.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> I'll just bung them a tenner.


Cool, refreshments are on StuAff.


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Aug 2016)

Hope you all have a great ride. Due to complications in getting back home after due to V-fest, I'm opting to head North and see the folks.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2016)

According to the Met Office the weather isn't looking too shabby.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> I'll just bung them a tenner.


Thanks. Knowing your famous hollow legs, you'll still get value for money!


----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2016)

We've had a late surge of registrations which is great news and I'm expecting that we will be starting with about 50 riders. The weather is looking good too. The Norwegians think it will be dry overnight, with a slight risk of a shower as we arrive in Whitstable.


----------



## StuAff (17 Aug 2016)

Trickedem said:


> Thanks. Knowing your famous hollow legs, you'll still get value for money!


My thoughts exactly.....


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2016)

Trickedem said:


> Thanks. Knowing your famous hollow legs, you'll still get value for money!





StuAff said:


> My thoughts exactly.....



Dagnabbit! I better bring some money then.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2016)

I'm doing a further recce tonight and may look at the moonlit canal path. The surface isn't the best, but it will avoid the multiple sets of temporary traffic lights that Gravesend is plagued with at the moment.
Watch this space


----------



## Flying Dodo (17 Aug 2016)

I like the canal path. I've done it a few times both during the day and at night, and it's always a nice little meander.

Alternatively, you can always bypass the town centre and use the B261 Old Road West/East which is fun.


----------



## Trickedem (17 Aug 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> I like the canal path. I've done it a few times both during the day and at night, and it's always a nice little meander.
> 
> Alternatively, you can always bypass the town centre and use the B261 Old Road West/East which is fun.


Adam, great minds think alike. I have recced both routes tonight. The canal path is much nicer and of course you get river views and frogs and the scent of buddleia. Plus the Surface is much improved since the last ride I did on it. It's mainly very rideable, but parts are no worse than Belgian pave.


----------



## Tim Hall (17 Aug 2016)

User said:


> We could always try an experiment involving Stu and 50 hard boilled eggs.


I believe I'll take a piece of that action.


----------



## srw (18 Aug 2016)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings/#?tab=warnings&regionName=se&fcTime=1471647600

Fingers crossed for you all that the Met Office has the timing right.


----------



## AlexB (18 Aug 2016)

Is there a list somewhere...?
It's always fun to see who's riding.


----------



## robjh (18 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings/#?tab=warnings&regionName=se&fcTime=1471647600
> 
> Fingers crossed for you all that the Met Office has the timing right.


When have they ever been wrong?


----------



## rb58 (18 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings/#?tab=warnings&regionName=se&fcTime=1471647600
> 
> Fingers crossed for you all that the Met Office has the timing right.


The SMRbtH will be character building I think


----------



## Trickedem (18 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> The email that arrived this morning asks us to notify @Trickedem of any withdrawals by 20th April, so there's loads of time to make our minds up .


The glories of cut and paste at early o'clock. And well done for reading my email. I'm sure many don't!


----------



## robjh (18 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> The email that arrived this morning asks us to notify @Trickedem of any withdrawals by 20th April, so there's loads of time to make our minds up .


No, I think you've missed the deadline there.


----------



## Trickedem (18 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> The SMRbtH will be character building I think


I hope it doesn't affect my train ride home after post ride beers


----------



## mark st1 (18 Aug 2016)

Due to a family bereavement on my wife's side I'm having to pull out of this one. I've donated what would have been my food fee via the charity checkout on the step and learn website.


----------



## Trickedem (18 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Due to a family bereavement on my wife's side I'm having to pull out of this one. I've donated what would have been my food fee via the charity checkout on the step and learn website.


Thanks Mark. Much appreciated.


----------



## Trickedem (18 Aug 2016)

Here's the rider list. Looks like the Tims are in the lead.


Adam B

Adrian C

Alex B

Anne M

Anton B

Arnoldas J

Caatherine W

Carl P

Chris B

David E

David P

Eddie C

Fergal C

Frank P

Gordon P

Howard K

Jenny M

John M

John S

Josh E

Julie G

Kim C

Kim W

Louise M

Mark C

Mark H

Matilda W

Nick B

Nick L

Nigel C

Pavel Z

Peter W

Ralph H

Rob H

Ross C

Sammy L

Simon C

Sonia W

Stuart A

Terry G

Thomas M

Tim D

Tim W

Timothy O

Veronica H


----------



## StuAff (18 Aug 2016)

Terry-Thomas?


----------



## Trickedem (18 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I see we are stopping at English Marty's again as well.


Anymore of this and you'll be made to wait outside


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> Terry-Thomas?


Ding Dong


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Aug 2016)

It looks like I'll be in London quite early, is anyone meeting up anywhere?


----------



## TimO (19 Aug 2016)

For some very odd reason, all of the recorded routes that I can easily find, do not use the canal, even though I've cycled along it several times. I'm now redrawing a route, with the canal and the Potters Field starting point! (Purely for emergency use)

I think I've charged up everything that needs to be charged; camera battery, spare camera battery, GPS battery, spare GPS battery, front light, spare front light, rear light, spare rear light, spare spare rear light, USB battery, phone ... I like to be prepared.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Aug 2016)

Based on the weather forecast I've just seen, I think we are going to see some very quick times once we turn North towards Seasalter. I think we might also be racing the rain clouds


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2016)

Have a nice ride boys and girls!


----------



## rb58 (19 Aug 2016)

Met Office has changed its opinion and say it'll be dry. I've packed a waterproof.


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2016)

It's already beginning to get a little breezy in London.

I shall think of you as we shelter from the storm outside Lewes tomorrow.


----------



## User10571 (19 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> Met Office has changed its opinion and say it'll be dry. I've packed a waterproof.


Don't just pack it. Put it on. Dry roads guaranteed.
The evening is looking good here.
As Tim has said, I think once you turn onto Head Hill Road, you'll be flying.
Have a cracking ride, everyone!


----------



## Trickedem (19 Aug 2016)

Mrs Trickedem and myself have been baking and bread-rolling today. Cheese, ham or tuna rolls. Flapjacks, banana loaf, cookies and Victoria Sponge are all lined up in the hall. See you all later


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Aug 2016)

So, no one meeting up then?


----------



## rb58 (19 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> So, no one meeting up then?


I'm coming from the East. Sorry.


----------



## iZaP (19 Aug 2016)

Cycling up from Reigate, leaving soon!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2016)

iZaP said:


> Cycling up from Reigate, leaving soon!




Still riding the Spesh?

Be good to see you on a ride soon.


----------



## Nigel182 (19 Aug 2016)

Straight to town then the Starting point .....drinks in the morning then


----------



## StuAff (19 Aug 2016)

On my way, made the 2138 train. Will go direct to the start.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Aug 2016)

I wish you all a great ride. Have fun.


----------



## robjh (19 Aug 2016)

Nice moon out there, breeze not too wild - had a good ride down from Cambs and am just enjoying pre-ride food on Lea Bridge Road


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Aug 2016)

I appear to be here too early, still, it's nice out.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Aug 2016)

Arrived at the Hall exactly as scheduled at 4am. Everything going like clockwork and a very nice new route, linking some well established roads. And a surprisingly flat route. All courtesy of Mr Tim "No Hills" Decker.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Aug 2016)

Alas and alack. We seem to be besmirched by punctures! First a loud blowout that a rider suffered just after leaving the Hall in Strood and some on the way to Upchurch. 

Still, it's a nice sunny morning.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Aug 2016)

Waiting in Faversham.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Aug 2016)

Arrived in Whitstable!


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Aug 2016)

And so it begins......

This is the reason we ride (well, one of them).


----------



## redfalo (20 Aug 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Waiting in Faversham.....
> View attachment 140449


Cheer up, @Gordon P !


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> I appear to be here too early, still, it's nice out.


How was the ride?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> And so it begins......
> 
> This is the reason we ride (well, one of them).
> View attachment 140452


Cheers from Istanbul this morning.....


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> How was the ride?


Brilliant, really good fun, weather was fine, a little cool. Full report later.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Aug 2016)

Well, that was absolutely brill! After arriving in the golden metropolis at Blackfriars, it was a short ride to Potters Field, although the bike contraflow on Tooley Street was a surprise. Of course 5 years ago, they wouldn't have even bothered doing that, so we should be grateful for small signs of progress and enlightenment. There were already a small number of cyclists lounging outside the (shut) bar, and numbers gradually grew. I fielded a couple of calls from people wanting to know how to get there, and then as if by osmosis we ended up with a quorum of Friday Nighters.

After the safety briefing, we were off. And then I had the nice realisation that as I had not been asked to be a TEC at the back, and not being the Ride Leader (after having led the last 3 London rides) meant I could do what I liked. And so I did. I did a lot of waymarking which I haven't really done on a FNRttC for years and years. So I got to stand on deserted street corners and point, and then zoom back to the front to do it all again! Which was even nicer as I've just fitted a nice shiny set of light wheels & tyres which I definitely noticed gave improved acceleration and handling. Yes, I know - boys and their toys......

Something else I noticed was the intriguing route that Tim was using, weaving us across south-east London and new roads going near Bexley Heath and Crayford and then zooming along the bus lane past Greenhithe Station which we've only used once before I think. In fact we used a number of bus lanes which were all for buses only as cyclists were supposed to use the shared use path, which seemed rather shocking and discriminatory. Although of course at 2am there aren't any buses. In fact generally there seemed to be less traffic overall. Had everyone ditched their cars and jumped on the 24 hour tube? Who knows. Another plus (for some people) was that the new route also bypassed some little climbs. After a bit of zig-zagging around Gravesend (always a good policy) we then ended up along the canal path. No frogs or nightingales though, although someone ended up with a puncture. We then popped out at Higham, joining the traditional route to then drop down into Stood and the bountiful piles of rolls and cakes.

Setting off again just before 5, unfortunately another person got a puncture, so there was time for some people to see the Soviet navy submarine - which is flagged as one of the top things to see in Strood. Which is a sad thing in more ways than one. After a diversion for the Royal Engineers Museum, we pedalled on, across the bleak Rainham Marshes, to then climb a bit of a hill, to then endure the journey across Sittingbourne. There is no good way of avoiding this place. At one point a driver stopped at the lights (yes, I know it's unusual) and asked why we weren't using the cycle lanes specially built for us. I pointed out the glass conveniently strewn across the adjacent path and said that's why not, which he said "Fair enough" although others had possibly better explanations as to why not, but my answer seemed to satisfy him, and soon we were back into the countryside. Time was marching on, as we sped along the lanes and suddenly we were in Faversham, with the opportunity to go past the brewery and inhale, which is always a nice treat.

After another re-group, Tim repeated a comment he'd made in the hall, that a bit further on would be "The Turn", when people could then go blasting ahead to Whitstable, and that Tim would way mark that point. Unfortunately there were some eager young things at the front, meaning Tim, who was laboured down by his pannier full of uneaten rolls and cakes, was in fact falling behind. So I sped on ahead, and got the "The Turn" first to then way mark whilst a number of riders zoomed past me, with the scent of breakfast in the air pulling them forwards to Whitstable, before Tim arrived to take over. That's when I decided to go fast as well, so sorry everyone for blasting past.


My GPS showed I reached the giddy speed of 32.3 mph at one point, meaning I got the the Waterfront first! Although of course it wasn't a race. 

Anyway, breakfasts were delivered with their usual speedy service, and eaten almost as fast.

So in all, a brilliant night ride. Thank you to Tim for coming up with some great alternative roads, and thanks to Ross and Adrian for being at the back, so I could have a good time zooming around, and for everyone else for being there.


----------



## TimO (20 Aug 2016)

It was a very fine ride, almost entirely dry, just a few drops but not even close to enough to dampen anything. Tim kept on taking routes which I've never used before, on what I used to consider the most predictable of the "standard" rides, so it was certainly an interesting night !

On the train journey back, it did rain quite heavily, but when I left Bromley South station, it was sunny, although the wind had definitely risen, and predictably it was a headwind. Somewhat irritatingly, just a short distance from the station, near the top of the hill on Westmoreland Road, my front tyre suddenly deflated. OK, not the world's biggest problem, but after I'd taken the tube out, inspected it, found the hole, found a matching hole in the tyre bereft of any debris, and replaced everything, when I unscrewed the CO2 inflator, the valve came with it. I had to use pliers to remove the valve from the inflator, and that damaged it beyond use, so that inner tube had to come off, and my second spare went on. Thankfully after checking that valve, and repeating the entire process, it was all sorted. It did justify me carrying four CO2 cartridges, and two spare inner tubes! I accidentally didn't replace one CO2 cartridge from an earlier ride, used one on this ride, and then used two myself post-ride. Luckily I didn't need the ultimate fallbacks of using the mini-handpump to get the tyre to an acceptable pressure, or the puncture repair kit.

Aside from that minor annoyance, the ride was as exceptional as ever. A good route, good company, good food, and even good weather. 

Thanks to everyone, photos and GPS track hopefully to follow.


----------



## martint235 (20 Aug 2016)

So who won the traditional sprint for breakfast then?


P.S. The borders remained secure


----------



## velovoice (20 Aug 2016)

martint235 said:


> So who won the traditional sprint for breakfast then?



You didn't read Adam's to the end, did you...  



Flying Dodo said:


> My GPS showed I reached the giddy speed of 32.3 mph at one point, meaning I got the the Waterfront first! Although of course it wasn't a race.


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> You didn't read Adam's to the end, did you...


----------



## velovoice (20 Aug 2016)

User10571 said:


>


I'm just so pleased he got to thoroughly enjoy riding his as-good-as-new-if-not-better speedy bike last night, after months of every non-commuting ride he's done involving so much planning and responsibility. (Sorry, that was a grammatical mess.)

ETA: He arrived home at midday still grinning ear to ear and bouncing like a puppy.


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> I'm just so pleased he got to thoroughly enjoy riding his as-good-as-new-if-not-better speedy bike last night, after months of every non-commuting ride he's done involving so much planning and responsibility. (Sorry, that was a grammatical mess.)
> 
> ETA: He arrived home at midday still grinning ear to ear and bouncing like a puppy.


Sounds like win-win, if not more win.


----------



## Gordon P (20 Aug 2016)

redfalo said:


> Cheer up, @Gordon P !


I was surely only musing on the amazingness of where l was: it was a near perfect night


----------



## kimble (20 Aug 2016)

The rain got me as I disembarked at Mordor Central.
And then a sudden gust of wind launched my cycling cap into the Queensway tunnel (a de-facto motorway in a trench, to those unfamiliar with Middle Earth), where it lies forlornly out of reach.

All in all, a typical Brummie let-down after an otherwise excellent ride (marred only by some digestive issues). We seemed to spend a lot longer hanging around than usual, yet were never pressed for time, which suggests that progress was swift before the final wind-assisted dash.


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2016)

Most excellent night. Chutney is parked outside under CCTV coverage- less bother than umpteen fire doors- & digs perfectly acceptable. Turn of speed on a loaded folder seems to have befuddled some newbies. It happens to be a road bike...just one with smaller wheels & hinges. More to follow later....much later.....


----------



## iZaP (20 Aug 2016)

Just got through the door, my new garmin decided to pack up early....apart from thaat cycled back through Pilgrims Way - which was nice. 
Then at Aylesford, got tired of looking at maps on my phone and jumped on A20/A25 and plowed through all the way until Reigate and it was windy, so windy!!!


----------



## User10571 (20 Aug 2016)

iZaP said:


> Just got through the door, my new garmin decided to pack up early....apart from thaat cycled back through Pilgrims Way - which was nice.
> Then at Aylesford, got tired of looking at maps on my phone and jumped on A20/A25 and plowed through all the way until Reigate and it was windy, so windy!!!


Ha!
It was windy in Forest Hole (recently renamed) as well!
Well done for pushing the envelope!


----------



## Trickedem (20 Aug 2016)

Well that was fun and wer were really blessed with the weather. Thanks everyone for the nice comments about the route, in particular the praise for avoiding hills, which nobody ever said ever. (@ianrauk and @rb58 please take note!). I hope you all enjoyed seeing Rochester Castle and Cathedral, which I think is worth diverting for. Thanks also for the lovely comments about our mid way stop. A lot of hard work by Mrs Trickedem paid off and we were able to raise £250 for Step and Learn I think the fixed fee option worked very well, so I am sure we will repeat it.
As always I took a few photos which you can view here


----------



## r04DiE (20 Aug 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> Well, that was absolutely brill! After arriving in the golden metropolis at Blackfriars, it was a short ride to Potters Field, although the bike contraflow on Tooley Street was a surprise. Of course 5 years ago, they wouldn't have even bothered doing that, so we should be grateful for small signs of progress and enlightenment. There were already a small number of cyclists lounging outside the (shut) bar, and numbers gradually grew. I fielded a couple of calls from people wanting to know how to get there, and then as if by osmosis we ended up with a quorum of Friday Nighters.
> 
> After the safety briefing, we were off. And then I had the nice realisation that as I had not been asked to be a TEC at the back, and not being the Ride Leader (after having led the last 3 London rides) meant I could do what I liked. And so I did. I did a lot of waymarking which I haven't really done on a FNRttC for years and years. So I got to stand on deserted street corners and point, and then zoom back to the front to do it all again! Which was even nicer as I've just fitted a nice shiny set of light wheels & tyres which I definitely noticed gave improved acceleration and handling. Yes, I know - boys and their toys......
> 
> ...


Excellent write-up and thank you. Sounded brilliant, I must get out on one of these events!


Flying Dodo said:


> At one point a driver stopped at the lights (yes, I know it's unusual) and asked why we weren't using the cycle lanes specially built for us.


This is where I usually have asked why he wasn't using the motorway, specially built for him


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2016)

Now at the Forum for night out number two. Ministry guaranteed to keep me awake (two hour nap this afternoon helps).


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2016)

Trickedem said:


> Well that was fun and wer were really blessed with the weather. Thanks everyone for the nice comments about the route, in particular the praise for avoiding hills, which nobody ever said ever. (@ianrauk and @rb58 please take note!). I hope you all enjoyed seeing Rochester Castle and Cathedral, which I think is worth diverting for. Thanks also for the lovely comments about our mid way stop. A lot of hard work by Mrs Trickedem paid off and we were able to raise £250 for Step and Learn I think the fixed fee option worked very well, so I am sure we will repeat it.
> As always I took a few photos which you can view here
> View attachment 140515


As I ate twice as much, I happily paid double


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Aug 2016)

My third FNRttC.

The fragrant MrsP drove me to Chiswick, and from there I cycled the 10 miles or so to Potters Field via Sloane Street, Victoria Station, where I bought a pasty, then by Horse Guards to Parliament Square and along the south bank to potters field, getting a bit confused along the way in places cos I don't know London very well. It's a bit of a challenge cycling around London at 10pm in the dark.

I was the first to arrive at PF but very soon after folks turned up, preparations were made and we set off through the urban sprawl of South East London and North West Kent. About 45 of us red lights ablaze, some new to the ride but mostly old hands.

It was a cool bright night with nearly a full moon and a bit of a breeze that seemed to me pushing us along mostly, I did a bit of way marking from time to time, racing on ahead once the tail end Charlie's gave us the all clear. At Strood we all had a break with great rolls and cakes and nice hot tea and good company. Then onwards through the Medway towns, suburbs and villages and after a couple of puncture stops eventually to a bright sunny Water Front Cafe stop by the sea, where I had some fun with my new besties Matthew, VR , Kim and Matilda whilst eating our fry ups.

People started to make tracks for home, I cycled another 5/6 miles or so along the Crab & Winkle way to Blean to my dads house for a shower and waited for the Fragrant MrsP to collect me in the car. After lunch the drive home, I slept all the way.

A brilliant night out with a thoroughly decent, charming and entertaining bunch of lads and lasses.

Thanks to all those who make this social ride work.

About 80 miles for me, not sure, I kept forgetting to turn on the Garmin


----------



## frank9755 (20 Aug 2016)

r04DiE said:


> This is where I usually have asked why he wasn't using the motorway, specially built for him



That is exactly what I did say!


----------



## rb58 (20 Aug 2016)

Last night illustrated beautifully one of the things I love about cycling. Riding a bike can be so many different things. Even riding to Whitstable via (almost) exactly the same route on two separate days, can be two completely different things. A coupe of weeks ago a solo ride there and back was a full throttle quest for miles. Whereas last night was a far more inward looking, contemplative and relaxing affair. And yet the miles seemed to slip away faster last night than two weeks ago.

@User and I had little to do at the back beyond stand around and make encouraging noises whilst punctures were efficiently repaired - although Adrian did manage to make use of that piece of toothpaste tube he's been carrying around for a while. And popping back to the half-way stop to get the track pump was a great idea that saved us a fair bit of time I think.

Big shout out to @Trickedem and the way markers for keeping things rolling. I think the new Rochester variation was great. We should take @martint235 that way next time and see if he notices anything. I'm not sure about the canal stetch - especially as there wasn't a frog or nightingale to be heard. But change is as good as a rest as my old dad used to say.

And there was cake. Really nice cake. Thank you for that.

Now that Our ride leader is officially a hill free zone, I'm hopeful our Spanish tour routes will be re-planned and all those mountain climbs revealed as just a cruel joke.

@Eddie_C and I had planned to ride back, at least part way. We set off and battled some testing winds across the Graveney marshes before things got easier as we re-traced our steps through Faversham to Sittingbourne where we split and I dived onto a train to Longfield which left me a 10 or so mile rain-dodging trundle to home. Eddie went on to Rochester.

And for the first time ever I got lost on the way to the start. I was a little early so I decided to follow the Quiet Route 1 signs I've seen on my commute. It turned out to be pretty quiet. So quiet in fact that i had no idea where I was. I did go past Millwall football ground though and eventually this 'quiet' route spat me out unceremoniously onto the Old Kent Road. At least I knew where I was.

See you all on the road.


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Aug 2016)

Fantastic time really enjoyed it thanks @Trickedem Food Stop a Brilliant idea and good food and cake and Fundraising too you are a MultiTasking genius
Enjoyed the company and putting faces to names as usual 
The it's not a Race thought i'd just Plod in changed once the Red mist Descended....but as i'm not built for speed think i did sort of OK
Again thanks to all who help on these rides for organising and Lastly but not leastly....well done @User and @rb58 TEC's at short notice.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Aug 2016)

Aerial view of the Russian submarine

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...xbffb32cf38f64742!8m2!3d51.3932587!4d0.475344

and Wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Submarine_U-475_Black_Widow


----------



## robjh (20 Aug 2016)

That was another lovely night with the Fridays. The first one in fact that I have been on where we could see the moon and stars all night, although happily the temperature stayed quite mild - only on leaving the half-way point did the pre-dawn chill really strike, causing extra layers to be pulled on, although these were discarded again soon after as we tackled the few (short) hills and the sun came up.
I really enjoyed @Trickedem's route innovations, which took us down to the river at several points, as well as a charming diversion up to Rochester castle, and I was also among the group that went off to see the derelict ex-Soviet submarine in the Medway during a wait by the bridge. All very good stuff. The path by the defunct Thames and Medway Canal was, well, rather _off-roady_ and surprisingly long, but a nice alternative to the normal roads. I'm glad it wasn't wet, but it was an enjoyable option for last night.
I took part in the sprint across Graveney marshes but was overtaken with ease by @Flying Dodo and @TimO amongst others. Maybe because I was in some discomfort for much of the ride, on a new saddle that was getting its first long outing and proving less comfortable than it had seemed on a little pootle around Cambridge. Hey-ho. But it was a fine place and a fine morning for breakfast with the sun on the terrace of the Waterfront, and clear views out to the wind farms and old gun platforms in the estuary.





A big thanks to Tim for organising, as well as the TECs, the half-way point volunteers at Strood and all other helpers.

Just a couple of images I'll keep from the night :
- a flock(?) of swans on the Thames as we stopped in a riverside park at Gravesend
- the train that rumbled past us in the dark by the canal with a big 'hoot' that sounded like it was aimed at us

Also, as I rode down from Cambridge first via some backroads, it was for me a ride with 2 Gravesends. Can you work out which one this is?


----------



## AlexB (20 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the company, the route, the halfway refreshments and the weather. Wow! We were so lucky with the weather. It was great to catch up with people, to meet new faces. Perfect Fridays ride.


----------



## kimble (21 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Lovely route, Tim! I love those backstreet and riverside bimbles. I'm not too sure about the canal path though, which did seem to go on an awful lot longer than I remembered it from before. You weren't to know that I had a very painful hand/wrist, so I found the rough surface hard going, and I heard at least one newbie expressing a bit of fear of falling off ... I think maybe if you're going to include that option you could include an honest description in the early ride outlines ('rough stony surface'), so that people can decide what bike to bring.



And indeed what lights to bring. I spoke to at least one person who was struggling to see with city commuter quality lights.

My general prejudice is that while it's fine (if not always necessary) to go to town with the full disco laser treatment on the rear, flashing front lights are a work of Stan and should be actively avoided. This becomes much more important as soon as you venture off-road (or onto roads maintained on behalf of Birmingham City Council - Ed), where strobe-o-vision substantially detriments your ability to see what you're riding on. Was that a stone? Is it a turd? You won't know until you hear the squelch of a slug meeting its timely demise under one of Schwalbe's finest...

I appreciate that decent bike lights are expensive, but something shoddy and bright with sufficient runtime for a short period of comedy off-roading isn't, and failing that there's always the option of bringing enough batteries to use your flashers in static mode for the dodgy bits. Or (here's a thought) even the whole ride. You know it makes sense. Think of the slugs.


----------



## Trickedem (21 Aug 2016)

kimble said:


> And indeed what lights to bring. I spoke to at least one person who was struggling to see with city commuter quality lights.
> 
> My general prejudice is that while it's fine (if not always necessary) to go to town with the full disco laser treatment on the rear, flashing front lights are a work of Stan and should be actively avoided. This becomes much more important as soon as you venture off-road (or onto roads maintained on behalf of Birmingham City Council - Ed), where strobe-o-vision substantially detriments your ability to see what you're riding on. Was that a stone? Is it a turd? You won't know until you hear the squelch of a slug meeting its timely demise under one of Schwalbe's finest...
> 
> I appreciate that decent bike lights are expensive, but something shoddy and bright with sufficient runtime for a short period of comedy off-roading isn't, and failing that there's always the option of bringing enough batteries to use your flashers in static mode for the dodgy bits. Or (here's a thought) even the whole ride. You know it makes sense. Think of the slugs.


The email that goes out to new riders has advice about lights and not having them flashing, which just goes to show that people don't read things! There is also a lot of good advice on lights on the FNRTTC website, which again some people have clearly not read. I will discuss this with our organising committee and see if we can make it a little clearer when people sign up.
I'm in two minds about the off road section. I decided to use it this time mainly because of roadwork issues in Gravesend. It would be a no-brainer if the surface was better, but I understand people's reservations and I probably won't use it next year.


----------



## robjh (21 Aug 2016)

Trickedem said:


> I'm in two minds about the off road section. I decided to use it this time mainly because of roadwork issues in Gravesend. It would be a no-brainer if the surface was better, but I understand people's reservations and *I probably won't use it next year*.


That's probably both sensible and a shame at the same time. Figure that out.

One little plea from the heart if you're planning a repeat ride. Could we go through the centre of Faversham next time? That big market square is a pleasing sight (despite the cobbled approach), and would fit in with the historical theme of the ride after Woolwich Arsenal and Rochester castle.


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Aug 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cheers from Istanbul this morning.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 140455




A full pint glass is missing, but apart from that............. s'nice pic.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> A full pint glass is missing, but apart from that............. s'nice pic.


I can't get pints, but a whisky With my morning coffee is just fine... And it's on expenses!


----------



## robjh (21 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> The people riding in front of me were calling out, 'Dog turd!', and indeed they were quite distinguishable from stones in the gloom, I'm not sure exactly why.


Quite different sensation when you ride over/through them.


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Aug 2016)

This ride remains one of my favourites and the route was lovely with it's little 'surprises' compared to previous rides. The Victoria sponge remains the best I've eaten and is better than that sold in a certain shop in Borough Market  .

Adam and I had a chat about new wheels. I may make a purchase in the near future and, of course, it will be entirely his fault 

It was lovely to see new faces, especially an increase in the number of women. Hopefully this will be repeated.

Guinness (a taste) then breakfast/coffee. In that order. Just me?


----------



## Fergs (21 Aug 2016)

Well that was all A Bit Good. It was my first time on a Fridays ride and I'm very glad I finally got round to it. A couple of things really stood out to my newbie eyes. First off, how easy and stress-free it was to get round because of all the work being done by the ride leader, waymarkers, TECs, halfway stop volunteers and the regulars who shared banter and roadcraft throughout the ride. It's clear that a lot of effort and expertise - and care - went into the ride and it created a stonkingly good experience. Secondly, how friendly everyone was, regulars and first-timers alike. 

I don't know what previous Whitstable routes were like but I liked the variety of this one and I enjoyed the canal path (and not just 'cos it justified the newly-acquired front light). I guess the path might not have been as much fun in the wet and I am glad I didn't have to put my foot on the ground in the middle section: there's evidently, somewhere in Gravesend, a very large dog with a very bad digestive ailment.

My only regret is not saying 'hello' to the rider I spotted in Clapham on the way to the meet-up. I see now that if the time and direction of travel didn't mark them out as a Fridays rider, the Carradice should have...


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Aug 2016)

Fergs said:


> Well that was all A Bit Good. It was my first time on a Fridays ride and I'm very glad I finally got round to it. A couple of things really stood out to my newbie eyes. First off, how easy and stress-free it was to get round because of all the work being done by the ride leader, waymarkers, TECs, halfway stop volunteers and the regulars who shared banter and roadcraft throughout the ride. It's clear that a lot of effort and expertise - and care - went into the ride and it created a stonkingly good experience. Secondly, how friendly everyone was, regulars and first-timers alike.
> 
> I don't know what previous Whitstable routes were like but I liked the variety of this one and I enjoyed the canal path (and not just 'cos it justified the newly-acquired front light). I guess the path might not have been as much fun in the wet and I am glad I didn't have to put my foot on the ground in the middle section: there's evidently, somewhere in Gravesend, a very large dog with a very bad digestive ailment.
> 
> My only regret is not saying 'hello' to the rider I spotted in Clapham on the way to the meet-up. I see now that if the time and direction of travel didn't mark them out as a Fridays rider, the Carradice should have...



And thank you for coming along, and glad you enjoyed the ride. This year, it's been really gratifying to see how many new people have signed up and come along on a night ride, and been able to enjoy a completely different form of cycling.

And as a general advert, there's still 2 more rides left in this year's calendar, both of which will offer something different from each other and will also provide something a bit unusual from our previous destinations.



Spoiler: And an added treat



Including an airport we haven't used before.


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2016)

Planning for this one started, in my case, some months ago. The date had already been set when Ministry announced a UK tour, solitary London date on the Saturday night. As with Southend in March (Underworld gig on Good Friday), the option of getting home and then back up to the smoke wasn't a sensible one. I had absolutely no intention of missing the show, had bought my ticket for that pronto in any case, and Whitstable is a favourite of mine. Solution: a room for the night at LSE Bankside (directly opposite Tate Modern) for £36 including breakfast. I was intending to stash the bike in the room, hence the choice of Chutney (somewhat less valuable than the other bike with a rack, and it folds...) In the end, as posted above, the outside bike parking (well lit, right by 24hr manned reception & covered by CCTV) was fine, so used that rather than negotiate many, many fire doors.

Luggage was therefore in two panniers not one. This, and the sheer act of being on a folder, led some new riders to remark on what hard work it must be, 'well dones' on the sprint into Whitstable…well meant words, but (i) It's a road bike, just one that has small wheels and a couple of hinges- oh, and the front one's lighter than whatever you have on your bikes (ii) The engine's the same, he rides a lot, and he (very) thoroughly carb-loaded at the halfway stop thanks to the fine efforts of Mr & Mrs Decker. All those calories were well-used in those seven miles, and not because of wheel size or luggage. Needed to make room for breakfast 

As ever for a night ride in a working week, it was a case of all clear-race to station-get on train (other options are, as Sam Goldwyn allegedly said, 'in two words, im possible'). Unlike the last Whitstable ride, I had time enough to make the 2138 rather than hanging about for half an hour. Given the start location, I opted to go straight there rather than Victoria, and that stretch proved a bit of a trudge thanks to roadworks and red lights. Nonetheless, there in plenty of time (or more accurately, outside the pub across the road, where the early arrivals had gathered!). Lovely to see @iZaP back again after a long, long time (nice bike BTW), and to congratulate the Transcontinental @frank9755 on his recent exploits.

Jolly good route for the most part. Woolwich variation was a definite improvement on earlier versions. Can't say I enjoyed the canal path much this time- as for Manchester-Morecambe, I was on the wrong bike for that kind of surface, smaller wheels are much more vulnerable to skipping about, but I doubt I've have enjoyed it much on the Litespeed either, frankly. Bad dog! Bad dog! Or more accurately, bad dog owner!

As ever, the stop in Strood made giving to charity a delicious pleasure. What was that fruit cake with the frosting (well, apart from excellent, obviously) ? I put a tenner in the bucket as like others, I have a bird-like appetite. In my case though, it's like that of Big Bird. I always go back for seconds & it only seemed proper to chip in more. Our exit saw a discussion on one of those bizarre (and legally nonsensical) 'Legal Name Fraud' billboards, before I had rather a long waymarking stint on account of the puncture (good call getting the track pump).

Basser Hill defeated me again (not down to the extra weight, it's a slog at the best of times). Once again, Angry Woman of Faversham was missing presumed incoherent. And then, time for the sprint. Early position in the peloton ruled out even a brief challenge for the win, and a whole four minutes slower than my best time for the seven mile stretch. A mere 17.5 mph average though, so not too shabby....Having worked up an appetite, the large Waterfront sated it (for a bit), before heading back into the smoke on the 1028, back into Victoria just before noon. Couldn't check into LSE Bankside until three, so pootled down to Brixton Cycles to find my name on the wall, along with quite a few other familiar ones, before back up to the south bank & a most excellent Italian lunch at Vapiano- recommended (Tour peeps, branches in Tilburg, Cologne & Aachen...). Into the digs, a couple of hours kip, and then up to Kentish Town & a splendid evening's entertainment from Al Jourgensen & band. Back home after an excellent breakfast this morning.

Splendid job Tim, thanks one and all!


----------



## TimO (21 Aug 2016)

If anyone needs a recollection of exactly where we went, here is the GPS recording of it, on GPSies. Some of the stationary blobs have been removed, and the bit where I went back to check on a puncture, but those weren't useful. 

I've left in the Strood halfway stop, and brief foray into a Sainsburys car park.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2016)

This is a ride I would love to take part in, I gather about 80 miles, how long did it take?
I suppose I would need a second set of lights too.


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> This is a ride I would love to take part in, I gather about 80 miles, how long did it take?
> I suppose I would need a second set of lights too.


I'm sure you'd be very welcome. 80 miles? No, in this case it was 64 miles. We were arriving at the Waterfront from 8.30 or so.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> I'm sure you'd be very welcome. 80 miles? No, in this case it was 64 miles. We were arriving at the Waterfront from 8.30 or so.



Ok, so lights to last a good 6/hours then depending on time of year should do it, at present I just have my Leyzyne Macro drive, never been tested to it's limit but 4 hours max I think.


----------



## velovoice (22 Aug 2016)

@Salty seadog There's a special page all about lights on the website which may help. 
http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/lights-and-signals.html


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> @Salty seadog There's a special page all about lights on the website which may help.
> http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/lights-and-signals.html



Yeah, thanks I've read that, I know what I'd need and what I have is a very good set but I'd need some back up for extended time.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> I don't know what that is, but my lights use AA batteries and they last for much longer than 8 hours. I'm not convinced that the rechargeable ones are an advantage really, especially the USB ones which I have heard just suddenly fail rather than fading away, so you always need a back-up.



What lights are they TMN, sounds good and replacement batteries are cheaper than a new £80 light and easier to get back up and running on the road, just find a petrol station etc....


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> What lights are they TMN, sounds good and replacement batteries are cheaper than a new £80 light and easier to get back up and running on the road, just find a petrol station etc....


Or use rechargeable AAs. I use a 4xAA Hope Vision 1, that has never failed to last a full night on 4x rechargeables (only use super power beam sparingly). And carry plenty of spares. (Hint. When carrying spare rechargeable AAs, take ones that you have just recharged, not duds. Keep the on-road flat ones separate. DAMHIKT)


----------



## martint235 (22 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Or use rechargeable AAs. I use a 4xAA Hope Vision 1, that has never failed to last a full night on 4x rechargeables (only use super power beam sparingly). And carry plenty of spares. (Hint. When carrying spare rechargeable AAs, take ones that you have just recharged, not duds. Keep the on-road flat ones separate. DAMHIKT)


Hope Vision 1s are well thought off in the night riding community. You can usually pick them up for around £60 and they take rechargeable and normal AAs


----------



## frank9755 (22 Aug 2016)

I had a Hope Vision One bounce off my bike when I hit an expansion joint at full speed on a descent the other day. The joint really needed a bunny hop but I was on the aerobars so couldn't do it. I went back for it, where it had landed about 30m down the road from the expansion joint and it had a small scratch on it. Otherwise it was fine. That was the light I used for Whitstable. They are not the newest, lightest in weight, or have the best beam pattern, but they are well made and last a long time!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2016)

frank9755 said:


> but they are well made and last a long time!



I would also like to add that Hope's customer service is second to none. They will repair a faulty light however old it is, without question or quibble.


----------



## Fergs (22 Aug 2016)

@Salty seadog: I was in the same boat as yourself when I signed up for Whitstable. After much digging around on here and t'other forum beloved of audaxers I went for the ixon iq premium. Shedloads of light, a beam pattern that shows the whole road and it runs off AAs so I can bring spares and not worry about burn time. Rose bikes delivered it in a couple of days.


----------



## Gordon P (22 Aug 2016)

StuAff said:


> branches in Tilburg, Cologne & Aachen


We've got other arrangements for evening meals in Cologne & Aachen (at least on the first night) but ideally located not far from Fridays' Central in Tilburg & 100m from the recommended watering hole at Café Hoegaarden http://hoegaardentilburg.nl/


----------



## StuAff (22 Aug 2016)

Gordon P said:


> We've got other arrangements for evening meals in Cologne & Aachen (at least on the first night) but ideally located not far from Fridays' Central in Tilburg & 100m from the recommended watering hole at Café Hoegaarden http://hoegaardentilburg.nl/


Yup, forgot about the arranged meals..


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Aug 2016)

Ok got the lights sorted, got hold of another set of the leyzyne, macro front and micro rear, have served me well for a couple of years, not often used tbh but now I have matching sets and I like the rubber strap mount system and have spares at home so it made too much sense not to. I was suprised really as they do not make them anymore but they do a grand job. £69 for the pair which is what I paid for the last lot.


----------



## frank9755 (22 Aug 2016)

Fergs said:


> @Salty seadog: I was in the same boat as yourself when I signed up for Whitstable. After much digging around on here and t'other forum beloved of audaxers I went for the ixon iq premium. Shedloads of light, a beam pattern that shows the whole road and it runs off AAs so I can bring spares and not worry about burn time. Rose bikes delivered it in a couple of days.


Ixon IQ has a much better beam pattern but the Hope, and it's bracket, are far better built.


----------



## velovoice (22 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I would also like to add that Hope's customer service is second to none. They will repair a faulty light however old it is, without question or quibble.


FYI, Same can be said for Exposure. I have their dynamo light the Revo and think it's wonderful, the only negative being the lack of an on/off switch, which would be useful when entering train stations.


----------



## kimble (22 Aug 2016)

Batteries are for wimps.

Dynamo lights without adequate switching can be easily augmented by ...a switch. Handlebar mounted weather-resistant latching switches can be readily obtained from a supplier of motorbike bits.


----------



## velovoice (22 Aug 2016)

kimble said:


> Batteries are for wimps.
> 
> Dynamo lights without adequate switching can be easily augmented by ...a switch. Handlebar mounted weather-resistant latching switches can be readily obtained from a supplier of motorbike bits.


Yebbut... you need to know how to install the switch


----------



## AlexB (25 Aug 2016)

In the past battery lights outperformed dynamos so comprehensively that it was a no brainer to buy rechargeable battery lights, except they were so ridiculously expensive.
Now you can get a great dynamo light for a pretty reasonable sum so it's now down to how long you want the light to run...


----------



## Trickedem (25 Aug 2016)

This is a really good light. I did the Southend ride with 2 of these. I know people who have done long audaxes with them. Only £8 at the moment.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/LISMLU60/smart-lunar-60-lux-front-light


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Sep 2016)

Just an aside, but I rode some of the FNRttC route today. From Upchurch to the other side of Sittingbourne I took another route.





Basically I looped along the coast, then through Iwade. There's a bit of uphill near the apex of that but nothing of Basser Hill proportions. The coastal bit is quite pleasant. Then I looped round the East of Sittingbourne on the Swale Way, which is a fast road with a good surface. It's all industrial units so it's not very pretty. OK, it's plain ugly. At the end of the Swale way it's easy to join the main FNRttC route on Tonge road by going down Mulberry Way, Gt Easthall way (shared use path) and Oak Road. I say "very easy" but you can see from the picture that, being an idiot, I made a total hash of it.

It's 12.2 km long with 54m climb with maximum gradient 4.6%, compared with the more direct Fridays route which is 8.8 km with 85m climb and maximum gradient 9.4%.

Just thought that people like @Trickedem who organise rides here, or @User13710 who has publicly stated a dislike of Basser Hill might be interested


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just thought that people like @Trickedem



I've done that 'alternate to Basser' route with @Trickedem .


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I've done that 'alternate to Basser' route with @Trickedem .


Did you cruise effortlessly through the housing estate at the end, or did you get hopelessly lost, like me?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Did you cruise effortlessly through the housing estate at the end, or did you get hopelessly lost, like me?




Fortunately, we did it the other direction.


----------

